
That Time the U.S. Navy Had a Close Encounter with a UFO - lobster_johnson
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/a14456936/that-time-the-us-navy-had-a-close-encounter-with-a-ufo/
======
lobster_johnson
Submission statement: This article goes into a lot more detail about the
encounter than the recent NY Times about the Pentagon's UFO project.

